# Easter ham?



## pc farmer (Apr 4, 2014)

I want to make a Easter ham this year and as usual I wait until the last minute for it.

So I got a bone-in port butt.













adamphone361_zpsead5164b.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 4, 2014


















adamphone362_zps507c30d4.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 4, 2014






Its 7.38 lb.

I will be using pops brine which says 10-14 days for a butt ham.

So I have to figure out how to de - bone and tie this thing up, then get her in the brine by tomorrow evening.  Then hope it is cured all the way.

Here is my little brine needle.













adamphone363_zps17563d9f.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 4, 2014






In this pic you can kind of see one hole, their is another one on the other side just a little bit up the needle.













adamphone360_zps7de3f936.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 4, 2014






So I am hoping to get some help from our ham guys here and anyone who want to tag along with me and my first ham attempt.

Thanks.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 4, 2014)

I have one curing as we speak (usually do, in one form or another, at any given time year-round).
I don't usually debone a whole butt.


~Martin


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 4, 2014)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I have one curing as we speak (usually do, in one form or another, at any given time year-round).
> I don't usually debone a whole butt.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


I am afraid of trying to inject all around the bone being my first try at this.

Can you still get good slices with the bone in?

I figure it would be like a venison hind quarter.  I have boned alot of them.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 4, 2014)

It's not difficult to inject around the bone, just give it a good dose in that area.
IMHO, the butt needs to be seamed out in order to get the best slices, in other words, because there are muscles going in different directions the muscles need to be separated so that you
slice against the grain of each muscle or group of muscles oriented in the same direction.
That can be done either bone-in or bone-out, but it's easier to remove the bone after cooking.
Actually, when I want nice slices I cut-out a cottage ham from the butt and use the rest for sausage.



~Martin


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 4, 2014)

Now you have me thinking.   Again.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 4, 2014)

Interesting, I wanna see how this turns out !  Good luck cf !!
:popcorn


----------



## shtrdave (Apr 4, 2014)

Why do slices when these things were made to be cooked and pulled or shredded, It makes a great pulled ham product. I like to rub mine with black pepper and garlic, before smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 4, 2014)

I like ham sammies for Easter.  Family tradition.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I like ham sammies for Easter.  Family tradition.


You are going to be so proud of your ham........


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 4, 2014)

c farmer I am with you with the slices.Need those left over slices for all the options, like ham steak and eggs with fried potatos or potato and onion soup with ham chunks.

Dan


----------



## shtrdave (Apr 4, 2014)

Most pf those things you could do with the shredded ham, sammies, the breakfast thing would be start browning your taters in some oil tear up a couple slices of white bread add this and the shredded ham and crack a few eggs over it all and mix to coat.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 4, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> You are going to be so proud of your ham........


I hope so Foam.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 4, 2014)

You will nail that bad boy cf !!  Your gonna rock it :xrocker:   !!  :biggrin:


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 4, 2014)

shtrdave said:


> Most pf those things you could do with the shredded ham, sammies, the breakfast thing would be start browning your taters in some oil tear up a couple slices of white bread add this and the shredded ham and crack a few eggs over it all and mix to coat.


I am sure one of these days I will have to eat hash and soft foods until then I want texture to chew on.hahahahahahahahaa

Dan


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I got her de-boned and tied.













adamphone364_zps35fcc326.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 5, 2014


















adamphone365_zpsf5677e3c.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 5, 2014


















adamphone366_zpsd2bdb463.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 5, 2014


















adamphone367_zpsee17f1be.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 5, 2014


















adamphone368_zps2c3b8fc4.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 5, 2014


















adamphone369_zps9be6624b.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 5, 2014






Time to inject and brine.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 5, 2014)

Got it all injected.  I have liquid running out of it everywhere.  I guess I pumped 1/4 gallon into it.

Must have done something wrong.  My butt dont float.













adamphone370_zps93555e6e.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 5, 2014






Should I cover the bucket?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks awesome so far cf, very nice !  :yahoo:


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 5, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome so far cf, very nice !


Thanks, now for the long wait and a bunch more questions.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm sure it'll turn out great Adam. ....   Look forward to seeing the slicing!


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 5, 2014)

If you had to change your shirt you injected it right.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 5, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> If you had to change your shirt you injected it right.


HA ha ha .  I did actually have it fly all over.  How did you know?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 5, 2014)

Lookin' good!!!!

~Martin


----------



## shtrdave (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking good, hope it turns out the way you want.


----------



## disco (Apr 5, 2014)

I am really enjoying this. I can't wait to see the finished project.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 5, 2014)

shtrdave said:


> Looking good, hope it turns out the way you want.


I dont see why it wont.


Disco said:


> I am really enjoying this. I can't wait to see the finished project.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco.

I think I did a pretty good tie job for my first.


----------



## disco (Apr 5, 2014)

> Thanks Disco.
> 
> I think I did a pretty good tie job for my first.


Don't thank me. I have been afraid to try a full butt ham. You are trailblazing for me, I thank you!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 5, 2014)

Disco said:


> Don't thank me. I have been afraid to try a full butt ham. You are trailblazing for me, I thank you!


I  have been afraid too but you got to bite the bullet some time.

If I can do it I know you can.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks good man & nice tie job for your first time  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I thought you were planning a whole bone in ham from a rear leg when I got your message - this should cure for you in time with no problems. Since this is your first one I'm gonna predict that you & your family will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## shtrdave (Apr 6, 2014)

Okay c Farmer you inspired me, I was going to do one but then didn't get to the store to get one. Went for dinner today and there was a Sam's close by so I swung by and picked up a twin pack 14 pounds of smithfield butts at 2.48/# a bit pricey from what I am used to. Came home and mixed up the brine and injected them in many areas and angles and they are resting in the garage fridge for the until the saturday before Easter, I am going to smoke and pull mine as I have done this before and really enjoyed it and it a big change from the same old pulled pork.

Thanks for the kick in the Butt.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2014)

Ha Ha Ha.  Your welcome.


Post a thread on it.


----------



## brooksy (Apr 6, 2014)

I LOVE HAM!!!  I am hoping that you are very happy with your ham CF. If so you have given me the courage to do my own so I can enjoy hammy goodness all the time!!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> I LOVE HAM!!!  I am hoping that you are very happy with your ham CF. If so you have given me the courage to do my own so I can enjoy hammy goodness all the time!!



I am sure it will turn out great


You should try it anyway.    Alot of help here if you need it.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 12, 2014)

UPDATE......

Ok not really.   Its just still sitting in the bucket.  It looks lonely.

I feel the need to stir the brine or flip the meat.

Man I hate waiting.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2014)

It's gonna turn out great cf, but I hear ya the hurry up and wait game is a pain in the ( | ) ....  Just sayin.....  :biggrin:


----------



## foamheart (Apr 12, 2014)

c farmer said:


> UPDATE......
> 
> Ok not really.   Its just still sitting in the bucket.  It looks lonely.
> 
> ...


I understand they really like being sang to, as well as being read to. But it has to be a pig song or book to really make 'em squirt those ham juices in and out. Sing that song about big butts!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 12, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I understand they really like being sang to, as well as being read to. But it has to be a pig song or book to really make 'em squirt those ham juices in and out. Sing that song about big butts!



I will put my wife on that job.    Lol


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 12, 2014)

You need to get another bucket and put another butt in brine this weekend so you always have one to smoke and one to sing to.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 12, 2014)

I have another bucket and a picnic in the freezer.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 12, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> You need to get another bucket and put another butt in brine this weekend so you always have one to smoke and one to sing to.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 18, 2014)

A real update

Pulled out of brine tonight.  13 days curing.  Looks like she is cured to me.













adamphone385_zpse0cc45c5.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 18, 2014






Test fry.













adamphone386_zps157499e8.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 18, 2014






Browned up nice, great flavor.  A little sweet and salty.    I cant wait to cook this thing up.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 18, 2014)

Yep, looks good!



~Martin


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 18, 2014)

That was on the end.  Hope the middle looks the same way.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2014)

cf, man that's lookin real good !  Thumbs Up


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 18, 2014)

c farmer said:


> That was on the end.  Hope the middle looks the same way.


I'm sure it will but worst case you'll have some pork roast.  Looks really good!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 18, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> I'm sure it will but worst case you'll have some pork roast.  Looks really good!


That pic is about 1 inch in.

I think I worry too much.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 18, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> You are going to be so proud of your ham........


Yep yep yep............... Easter is going to be soooo great at your house! The first ham, is like that first bacon.....It takes a week to get over the excitement!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 18, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Yep yep yep............... Easter is going to be soooo great at your house! The first ham, is like that first bacon.....It takes a week to get over the excitement!


Good, I will be eatin it all week.       
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My mother is also makin one in the oven.  Store bought.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 18, 2014)

Tread softly! Tactful should now be your middle name. Mom your ham is just outstanding!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 18, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Tread softly! Tactful should now be your middle name. Mom your ham is just outstanding!


Yea man, I know what your saying.

I am glad she is cooking on thou, in case I screw this one up.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 18, 2014)

Looking good! You're going to love it after a nice smoke!


----------



## shtrdave (Apr 18, 2014)

You've gotten this far, no way you will screw this up.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 18, 2014)

shtrdave said:


> You've gotten this far, no way you will screw this up.




Never know what might happen with my luck.

How's your butt doing?


----------



## shtrdave (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine are just hanging out yet, will look at them tomorrow.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2014)

Question, I have my butt drying in the fridge , wont hurt it to stay uncovered and drying till tomorrow?


----------



## foamheart (Apr 19, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Question, I have my butt drying in the fridge , wont hurt it to stay uncovered and drying till tomorrow?


As long as it is sitting there doing nothing anyway, I go ahead and pepper, garlic & Onion it. I'd save the salt and brown sugar till tomorrow. AND if you are using a store bought rub, NEW YORK CITY!!, I'd still rub the butt down with pepper, garlic and onion tonight and rub it tomorrow before putting it on with the store bought THEN a light rub of brown sugar.

If you've got a store bought, the reason I would not rub tonight is its probably about 80% sugar, and unless you are wrapping it tonight its gonna get messy.

Just my personal opinion......... and we all know what opinions are like!


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 19, 2014)

I leave mine out on the kitchen table for 4-8 hours with a fan blowing on it. Its like bacon now that it is cured.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2014)

So go ahead and season it some then wrap it up.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 19, 2014)

You want the pellicle to form so smoke sticks to it so I wouldn't cover it. I would get your rub or whatever your putting on it so it sticks and leave it uncovered.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks man.    Just didnt know if 36 hours would be to long drying.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 19, 2014)

cf, man that ham is gonna rock !  :xrocker:   Y'all are gonna be eatin really good !  :biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2014)

So I seasoned lightly with SPOG.   Got kbb and have apple and hickory in the basket.

Gonna get it started around 10 or 11 tomorrow.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 19, 2014)

Just a heads up my friend. Last year when I smoked my ham, I found it to be the first meat I did NOT care for at the lowest IT possible. My ham at 145 IT was terrible. It seriously tasted raw. But when I raised the IT a little and browned some edges it was much much better.

That is/was my experience. I like everything rare, you know, knock off the horns, wipe the other end and run it across the fire once and I am a happy camper. BUT seems ham is the only exception. You might plan it to be ready just a tad early in case you find the same thing.

Its just my experience.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

Going to 175 IT.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Apr 20, 2014)

I too dont like my hams at an IT of 145. I found 155-160 to be perfect for me. I usually pull it at 155-158 or so and put it in a small cooler and drive it over to my mother in laws for dinner. Usually rests in the cooler for 2-3 hours. I am sure 175 will be fine, but i would consider pulling it off earlier.

Put my whole ham on the smoker this morning about 4am. Can't wait till dinner time!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

4 Hours in.













adamphone387_zps55cd6092.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 20, 2014






Just put in food probe. 145 IT.

Man the meat is tough.  Hope it gets more tender.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 20, 2014)

That sure does look pretty.........


----------



## shtrdave (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks good so far, Can't wait to see the ending.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks.  Just hope it gets tender.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

pulled off.  6 hours and IT of 170.  Wrapped in foil till supper.













adamphone389_zps7ce44cb7.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 20, 2014


















adamphone388_zps39103b1a.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 20, 2014






Not sure on all the bark.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 20, 2014)

The bark looks great from here. Like some real tasty stuff!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

Getting ready to slice her up.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 20, 2014)

</ insert drum roll here>


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 20, 2014)

Me and Foam are as excited as you are.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 20, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> </ insert drum roll here>


You don't suppose Adam is going to eat before he posts those ham shots do you?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

Middle of ham.  Its all cured very nice.













adamphone390_zpse0be851b.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 20, 2014






Plate of it to go to my parents.













adamphone391_zps303d7c57.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 20, 2014






Just look how juicy it is.  Great ham flavor and the bark.  WOW.

What have I done??????

No more store bought ham,bacon,dried beef,bread rolls.

This forum is great.

Big thanks to Todd for letting me bother him with all my question.      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Thanks to Pops for the great brine.


----------



## shtrdave (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like it turned out great. Did it turn out how you thought it would? How about the people that ate it, positive feedback?


----------



## brooksy (Apr 20, 2014)

That is a beautiful looking Ham Farmer!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

shtrdave said:


> Looks like it turned out great. Did it turn out how you thought it would? How about the people that ate it, positive feedback?


Turned out better than I thought.

Everyone loved it.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

> adamphone391_zps303d7c57.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it turned out perfect man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I haven't bought a store ham in ages & I doubt you will either now


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 20, 2014)

c farmer 

turned out great and looks perfect.You have inspired me and very sure many others thanks for walking us thru your ham

Dan


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Looks like it turned out perfect man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it too.

Thanks


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks great Adam!   I think taking it to the higher temp was a good idea for sure... you needed to break down the connective tissues.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> c farmer
> 
> turned out great and looks perfect.You have inspired me and very sure many others thanks for walking us thru your ham
> 
> Dan


Thanks.  It was easy to do with the help of the forum members.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 20, 2014)

cf, ya nailed it !  Great job man !  Great color & real juicy, bet that tasted awesome !  :yahoo:


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> Looks great Adam!   I think taking it to the higher temp was a good idea for sure... you needed to break down the connective tissues.



Yea that worked good.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> cf, ya nailed it !  Great job man !  Great color & real juicy, bet that tasted awesome !  :yahoo:



Thanks man.  It turned out great.  Very juicy and fully cured.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 21, 2014)

Beautiful ham! You did a great job of smoking it!


----------



## brooksy (Apr 21, 2014)

That ham is a thing if beauty!! I could bury my face in a pan of that!! Awesome job :-)


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> That ham is a thing if beauty!! I could bury my face in a pan of that!! Awesome job :-)


Thanks..


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 21, 2014)

So glad it turned out good for you!  Mine did too!  Thank you for having faith in the process and trusting it; an Easter Dinner is very important and I'd want it to turn out great for you as well as for me!  I brought home what few leftovers there were and those disappeared too!  Happy Easter to all!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2014)

Pops6927 said:


> So glad it turned out good for you!  Mine did too!  Thank you for having faith in the process and trusting it; an Easter Dinner is very important and I'd want it to turn out great for you as well as for me!  I brought home what few leftovers there were and those disappeared too!  Happy Easter to all!


Thanks Pops.  Trusting your process?    Why wouldnt I trust it, it has been proven over very many years.

I have some left.  We had 2 hams in case I screwed this one up.

Glad you had a great Easter.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks mighty good............

You did remember to compliment the "other" ham didn't you.


c farmer said:


> We had 2 hams in case I screwed this one up.


LOL.... oh ye of little faith!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks REAL good!!!!!! :cool:


~Martin


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2014)

Of course Foam.  I had sammie of each.

I carved moms ham and told her how good it was.


----------



## disco (May 3, 2014)

I am glad I didn't miss this while I was away. It looks terrific. You have inspired me to try this, Adam.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (May 3, 2014)

Thanks Disco.

Just remember, if I can do it anyone can.


----------



## denise lynn (May 6, 2014)

_say C farmer ~~this looks amazing ~~I read through the post all 5 pages and did not see if you had posted the brine recipe ~~as i am trying to do one of these for Mothers day on a smaller scale  for my kids i was wondering if you might possibly share  ~~pretty please with brown sugar and maple syrup on it ~~smile _


----------



## pc farmer (May 6, 2014)

I used Pops brine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

I only use 1/3 cup of salt.


----------

